# Bio-Serve



## HowlsOfAngels (Nov 2, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone here uses any of their enrichment products, they seem durable and cheap. Also, lots of different shapes and sizes to choose from.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I wonder the same thing about Bio-Serv. I know Mrs. Beach (of the Brindle Empire) recommended them, or at least the Fast-Trac, on her website. I do not know if she still uses them, or still thinks they are worthwhile/durable.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I just found this link about the igloo and the crawl ball. Although I had thought of hanging the crawl ball, and stuffing it with hay/food in the center. But confirms what I was worried about with the igloo size. 
http://www.afrma.org/cc_bioserv.htm


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Consider that Karen Robbins has ALL very large mice....Many of my mice happily use the igloos and many of my does litter under them


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh! Well, hmm. I suppose by the time the overall mice size has increased so much no one could fit, then they would be due a replacement anyway.  
Or perhaps they might never be oversize for the igloo? Especially if the main focus is on darker pigmented mice. I guess I keep picturing that one Jack posted of the bred to standard mouse, and the tiny half-sized common version next to it. Probably doesn't get that extreme with blacks, and such. As you say your does even nest in them, I think I will have to at least try out a few. The concept of the house as the base of a saucer is really space efficient.

-Zanne


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I have the bio-serv fast-trac igloo combos, as suggested to me by Mrs. Beach (who, last time I saw her, was using the same). I LOVE them and so do my mice. The plastic is a durable, dishwasher-safe sort that is pretty well chew-resistant. They make little noise compared to standard metal wheels and don't need oiled. True, some of my bigger mice don't fit completely under them, but I hot-glue the igloo base to an upside-down cheap tupperware container with a mouse-hole cut into it. The tupperware container provides a larger space for larger mice, plus it raises the exercise saucer higher off the ground (if you use deep bedding the tilted saucer can become stoppered up by it). I would reccommend the fast-trac igloos to anyone.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you madmouse, I appreciate the details you have shared. Will absolutely be trying out the tupperware trick!

I hope HowlsOfAngels sees this, as your information concerning the plastics pretty much answers for all their shapes.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for all the replies, I appreciate the detail provided in each post.

It seems like the majority like their products, even though they're a bit small for some of the larger mice.


----------

